
Windows apps made on Linux hit by security fail - AdmiralAsshat
https://www.zdnet.com/article/windows-apps-made-on-linux-hit-by-security-fail/
======
ddtaylor
Title should probably be "MingW on Linux yields ineffective ASLR" but then
again should probably also link to a better source such as:

[https://www.kb.cert.org/vuls/id/307144](https://www.kb.cert.org/vuls/id/307144)

